# [Verge] Nvidia pays $5.5 million for allegedly hiding how many gaming GPUs were sold to crypto miners



## EastCoast

> Nvidia will pay $5.5 million to settle charges that it unlawfully obscured how many of its graphics cards were sold to cryptocurrency miners. The US Securities and Exchange Commission announced the charges and a settlement with the company today. Its order claims Nvidia misled investors by reporting a huge boost in revenue related to “gaming,” hiding how much its success relied on the far more volatile crypto market. Nvidia isn’t admitting to wrongdoing as part of the settlement, but it agrees to stop any unlawful failures to disclose information.











Nvidia pays $5.5 million for allegedly hiding how many gaming GPUs were sold to crypto miners


Investors “routinely” asked about its crypto sales.




www.theverge.com





Who is surprised by this?


----------



## Arctucas

$5.5 Million? nVIDIA will simply add that the cost of future sales.

Slap on the wrist for nVIDIA, punch in the face for gamers.

Penalty should have included a couple years in a federal penitentiary for company executives and board members .


----------



## EastCoast

Wasn't there defenders saying they didn't do that?


----------



## GoldenTiger

EastCoast said:


> Wasn't there defenders saying they didn't do that?


Nvidia settled, admitting no guilt. How do you expect them to have data on what aib do with their chips, anyway?


----------



## Damage Inc

> 5.5 mil


nVidia's main man carries more cash in his snake leather jacket.


----------



## xmanrigger

The verge? Those clowns are still relevant? What has this industry come to?


----------



## EastCoast

Oh, there are plenty of other sources...


https://www.engadget.com/nvidia-sec-settlement-crypto-mining-gpu-sales-170540661.html











Nvidia settles cryptomining disclosure charges


GPU giant accused of obscuring its impact on gaming segment in 2017




www.theregister.com













Nvidia to Pay $5.5 Million Fine for Lack of Crypto Mining Disclosures


The SEC says Nvidia misled investors about just how much crypto mining demand was boosting its gaming business.




www.cnet.com













Nvidia to Pay $5.5 Million to Settle SEC Charges It Failed to Disclose Crypto Mining Impact


According to the SEC, Nvidia failed to disclose the impact that mining cryptocurrencies was having on its gaming sector revenue in 2018.




www.barrons.com













Nvidia Agrees to Pay $5.5 Million to Settle SEC Probe Over Cryptomining Disclosure


The semiconductor maker agreed to pay $5.5 million after the agency said it was slow to inform investors about the affect on its gaming revenue of demand from miners of cryptocurrencies.




www.wsj.com





Perhaps that's part of the reason(s) why they were rejected from buying Arm? Just saying... Inwhich they had to pay $1.25B to softbank as a break up fee. Those penalty fees are starting to add up in 2022 for them. 😂🤣


----------



## Sir Beregond

So, the petty cash money. This fine means nothing to Nvidia considering all thee profits they got from selling to miners.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

SO how many rtx 3000 cards were made so far? When are they all going to hit the market, after crypto crashes worse, and next gen is out next fall/winter ?

Despite having just got an rx6700xt, at a great price, I'd still flip it for a 3070 ti at a fair used price. Or well get 4060/70 AMD again.

So far this card is great, everything looks great.


----------



## dagget3450

Only try to realize, there is no spoon....


----------

